# Bayern - Fragen für Fischerprüfung



## Tom (16. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe die Suche benutzt, konnte aber keine Antwort finden.

Gibt es irgendwo alle Fragen der bayrischen Fischerprüfung zum downloaden? Möchte ein wenig lernen 

Danke
Tom


----------



## StefanTS (16. September 2009)

*AW: Bayern - Fragen für Fischerprüfung*

Hallo Tom!

Schau mal unter http://fischerei.middle-age.de nach. Da findest Du alles was Du brauchst! Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Schein!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Tom (16. September 2009)

*AW: Bayern - Fragen für Fischerprüfung*

Hi Stefan,

danke, dass ist schon eine große Hilfe.
Ich wollte aber noch was fragen. Auf der Seite sind nur die Prüfungen der letzten Jahre aber ich habe gehört, es gibt so 900 Fragen? Sind die ev. auch irgendwo zusammengefasst?

Danke
Tom


----------



## StefanTS (16. September 2009)

*AW: Bayern - Fragen für Fischerprüfung*

Hi!

Es gibt einen verbindlichen Fragenkatalog für Bayern. Zu beziehen beim LFV (www.lfvbayern.de > dort im Shop). So um die € 15,00. Da sind dann alle Fragen drinnen. Im Netz wirst Du das aber wegen Copyright eher nicht finden...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Tom (16. September 2009)

*AW: Bayern - Fragen für Fischerprüfung*

Hi Stefan,
verstehe, danke!

Ich glaub der LFV will da noch etwas Geld machen. 
Falls es die Fragen doch wo gibt -> her damit. |rolleyes

Bis dann
Thomas


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Bayern - Fragen für Fischerprüfung*

Die 900 Fragen sind nicht alle relevant, da sich der Prüfungsstoff geändert hat sowie manche Antworten veraltet.


----------



## Alexander2781 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Bayern - Fragen für Fischerprüfung*

Hi,

für den Fall, dass du mal üben möchtest, schau auf nachfolgenden Link, hier sind die originalen Prüfungsbögen online.

http://www.fischerpruefung.de/

Gruß 
Alexander


----------



## Pickerfreund (16. September 2009)

*AW: Bayern - Fragen für Fischerprüfung*

kauf oder leih dir doch ein buch mit fragen vom letzten jahr


----------

